# Full recovery



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Messirocks said:


> I am an engineer and i have engineered the cure
> 
> Normal person also experiences DP for some time or the other in his life for few seconds
> 
> ...


Yup its that easy isnt it.......................Try tell that to all the people on here who are currently in the throws of chronic DP.....EVERYBODY on here who gets better or improves suddenly forgets what it was like to be really really ill and then decides to post that all you have to do is ignore it and distarct and it will go away....This simply is not the case...

I hope you dont have to come back on here in a few months or years and eat your words....

Im also delighted that you got better.....Best of luck.....


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> ..EVERYBODY on here who gets better or improves suddenly forgets what it was like to be really really ill and then decides to post that all you have to do is ignore it and distarct and it will go away


So, so true. I even do this to my own self when it happens.

There are endless factors that come into the path of recovery that you might have been unaware of. I think it's rather naive to assume it's one thing, you know? 

Your comparison holds some truth but there is a reason why it's chronic for us and we had to notice it while the normal person 'ignores' it and it's nothing.

Best of luck!


----------

